# Caulking Angles & Sills



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a constant fight between drywallers and painters. Caulking angles and window sills. I've always thought it was odd when a drywaller leaves more than a 1/4" gap on a window sill. And claim the painter needs to caulk it. WTF, you can't cut your rock right, and now I have to fix your poor craftmenship. 

Anyway, do you caulk your angles and window sills if needed?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> This is a constant fight between drywallers and painters. Caulking angles and window sills. I've always thought it was odd when a drywaller leaves more than a 1/4" gap on a window sill. And claim the painter needs to caulk it. WTF, you can't cut your rock right, and now I have to fix your poor craftmenship.
> 
> Anyway, do you caulk your angles and window sills if needed?


read the little sticker on the window that's there,it says keep brick or drywall back blah blah blah amount from window.
holy ,you painters think the tapers are your little b1tches,you want to include the rockers now 
I'm on the rockers side,their doing what their told.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, just want to know why. 
So why don't the tapers do their job and float the sills out tight?

What about the angles after texture. What's up with that? Is that finished?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I hate that style of window.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> Thanks, just want to know why.
> So why don't the tapers do their job and float the sills out tight?
> 
> What about the angles after texture. What's up with that? Is that finished?


just trying to protect your life uwing,most of those rockers are pretty big boys,,,,that's why I'm taking their side


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

cuz mud cracks and caulks sold in the paint section


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't they use tear away on wrapped windows. Why would you caulk angles after texture.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Don't they use tear away on wrapped windows. Why would you caulk angles after texture.


YEAH dont get that . unless tape was still wet during block in coat . which would cause hairline cracks after the skim. when tape is finely dry . ( too much paint in angle can cause paint crack?) help me workaholic!


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes to much paint can cause cracking. So can using the wrong caulking. I have seen the ceiling to wall angles, corner angles cracked out as well as window gaps. This gives a painter poor cut lines too work with. I usually don't fight this unless it a tract of homes. I've heard that caulk goes with the painter. But yet why would the painter be responsible for fixing mud cracks at the angles. Most the time it happens between the knock down ceilings an orange peel on walls or just the knock down on all walls and ceilings. Then I have ran into gaps on the sills more than 1/4" sometimes greater than 1/2". I'm not saying you kick azz drywallers here are guilty of this. In fact I can hardly believe if you azz kicking mother fo's would do such a poor job. But when I come upon as I describe I wonder why leave this for the next trade to fix? I guess I couldn't do that cause I like to complete my job as needed no matter what department the product sold in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If it makes you happy uwing,up here in Canuck land there are professional caulkers ,they go into a commercial building and do the fire seal,caulk all the windows,doors,expansion joints etc....so the painters don't half to.
You would think that would shut the painters up ,,,but nope!!!they b1tch about the caulk job:yes:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Naw, I'm pretty happy go lucky dude. I don't let it bum me out or cause a fight on the job. I would fix their mess before that would happen :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I started to feel really bad about about not caulking for the painter, so I just went out and bought a pallet of the best silicone I could find.:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

I know you all are more upset about the color of your caulk. You can use black caulk, its ok. 

I think its odd that one would prime cause the "cheap painter" but your no willing to fix your angles or sill when needed. Who's being cheap? How bout you prime I'll caulk. :jester:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

think its odd that one would prime cause the "cheap painter" but your no willing to fix your angles or sill when needed. Who's being cheap? How bout you prime I'll caulk. :jester: 
__________________
Sounds like you're following some bad drywallers. I've never had painters complain about any of these things. All my wrapped windows get tear away around window most painters caulk them anyway but their isn't much to caulk just ties it all together. As far as the angles you're describing maybe your finishers should sand the actual corner too get rid of the mud buildup over tape. If mud is built up in the very corner mud will crack over top papertape sand that excess mud out of corner shouldn't have any cracks.
I really need to get back to work Sucks waiting.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, it does my friend. 

It only happens to be on 5% of my jobs. I just like when a trades men take responsibility for their work. If it ant done don't act like it ant. A good drywaller make a good painter look better, and a good painter makes a good drywaller look better.


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm confused. What style of windows are they? Is this a regional thing?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

moore said:


> YEAH dont get that . unless tape was still wet during block in coat . which would cause hairline cracks after the skim. when tape is finely dry . ( too much paint in angle can cause paint crack?) help me workaholic!


Yep you are absolutely correct.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> Yes, it does my friend.
> 
> It only happens to be on 5% of my jobs. I just like when a trades men take responsibility for their work. If it ant done don't act like it ant. A good drywaller make a good painter look better, and a good painter makes a good drywaller look better.


we all get that 5% that is bad,what do you do.and if your the uwing______ from PT.and those were your pics I seen on there,your doing some very Impressive high end work,you know your stuff.you should know a hack job when you see one.
Oh no,I think I just paid you a compliment


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup, ewingpainting.net here. Thanks for the compliment. 

Caulking question was one I think about after leaving a BS drywaller job. if I didn't care about my work I wouldn't care about the traded I follow or come after me. I highly respect a good tradesmen. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

We don't do a lot of wrapped windows around here anymore. But, when we do I J channel the wrap & but the rock tight to the window. That way there is no rock directly touching the window to absorb moisture & it leaves only a small gap to caulk.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

uwing said:


> I know you all are more upset about the color of your caulk. You can use black caulk, its ok.
> 
> I think its odd that one would prime cause the "cheap painter" but your no willing to fix your angles or sill when needed. Who's being cheap? How bout you prime I'll caulk. :jester:


 Wing,,, Whats happening mostly about the cracked corners is this,,,

I show up monday, 250 boards, 3 cathedrals and a 14 ft garage. GC says "trims coming thursday and the painter on monday.

The cracked corners are because of two things,,, secind coating over wet mud. Or trim guys BEATING oversized trim in place. If the corner is cracked for an inch or two above the base,,, its the trim guy that did that, not the drywaller. If its cracked up the wall or on the top angle, its cause the GC rushed the job


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Again, IF we show up with 27 tapers, we are out by noon, and the GC says, "sorry arse tapers" left before noon,,,,, we can only put one coat on and let it dry. Now the painter can show up with 27 guys and paint a whole house in one day. Story never changes,,, the very best we can do is ONE coat per day,,,, so how long does it take to finish one closet????? 4 days,,,if you want it done right. How long does it take to paint one closet????


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*Painters knows their sealants...*

One thing that we need to remember is that sometimes the paint selection has not been made at time of "Bids Do", so no one knows what kind and what has been approved to use as a caulking or final sealant which then brings on the question "what is compatible to the final paint product?, latex or silicone type??. This has been a numerus cases of GC that says to just go around and caulk up any cracks & gaps around windows, doors & trim then find out when the painters shows up and says "the paint is not adhereing or is not compatible to the approved paint finish product. Futher more the unions have faught for the painters to grab this work.....


----------

